# Beratung zu Fischfinder



## Syntax (17. September 2009)

Hi,
ich suche für mein Schlauchboot einen Fischfinder.
Ich bin mit dem Boot ausschließlich auf der Ostsee zu gange.
Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen?
Wäre schon hilfreich wenn man weis das man an der richtigen stelle angelt#6
was haltet ihr von dem hier?


----------



## Lindi (17. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*

Moin,
kann ich leider nicht viel zu sagen,da ich das Gerät ja nicht ausprobieren kann.Ich selber benutze ein Lowrance X 125 auf der Ostsee und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Gruss
Volker


----------



## Echolotzentrum (17. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*

Hallo,

das DS Gerät ist nur für Wassertiefen von max. 2m geeignet!!! Bitte beachten. Die Ostsee ist dafür viel zu tief. Außerdem hat es nur 4 Graustufen zur Bodenhärtebestimmung.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Syntax (17. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*

mir würde auch ein ganz normales echolot reichen das mir die tiefe anzeigt.
ich habe gelesen das die fischsymbole nie wirklich stimmen und man eher auf stellen achten soll an denen es tief nach unten geht is tdoch richtig so weit oder?
schöne Grüße!


----------



## Lindi (17. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*



Syntax schrieb:


> mir würde auch ein ganz normales echolot reichen das mir die tiefe anzeigt.
> ich habe gelesen das die fischsymbole nie wirklich stimmen und man eher auf stellen achten soll an denen es tief nach unten geht is tdoch richtig so weit oder?
> schöne Grüße!


  Moin,
da magst Du Recht haben,es ist wirklich selten das man mal
ein paar Fischsicheln sieht.Ich benutze meins auch meist nur um Kanten und Unterwasserberge usw.zu finden . Sehr nützlich ist natürlich auch die Tiefenangabe.

Gruss 
Volker


----------



## Syntax (17. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*

hmm ich gucke grad nach einem lawrence x85... kosten ja schon ne stange geld die teile.
gibt es da ne günstige alernative mit der man hauptsächlich den grund absuchen kann?
vielleicht hat auch jemand eins günstig hier abzugeben?


----------



## Blindfischer (22. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*

Hi Syntax,

kommt immer darauf an was Du wirklich damit willst.
Wenn du den Grund "absuchen " willst brauchst du ein Hochauflösendes mit möglichst vielen Graustufen oder besser noch Farbe um Strukturen am Grund oder unterschiedliche Härten unterscheiden zu können... da wirds dann halt teuer.

Oder Du willst nur wissen wo die Kanten sind und wie tief es ist, dann reichen auch einfache Echolote.

Ich würde aber nicht unter 8 Gaustufen gehen, die Unterscheidungsmöglichkeiten sind sonst sehr eingeschränkt.

@ Echolotzentrum: wieso geht das 245 DS nur bis 2m  Wassertiefe?  Das habe ich noch nie gehört

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Echolotzentrum (22. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*

Alle "normalen" Echolote arbeiten analog, es werden also Durchschnittswerte erzeugt.
Das 245DS hat einen Geberwinkel von 120°. Das bedeutet, dass alles!!!! in einem Radius von ca. 15m (bei 10m Wassertiefe) zu einem Bildpunkt auf der rechten Seite des Bildschirms zusammengefasst wird. Damit könnte ich 3 Leichen, einen 7,5 Tonner und 11 Hechte verschwinden lassen, ohne sie sehen zu können.
Gebaut wurden diese Geräte für das Finden von Barschschwärmen in 2 m Wassertiefe.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Blindfischer (22. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*

Guck an wieder was dazugelernt,
ist ja eigentlich auch logisch wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt.
Man glaubt doch zu schnell was so geschrieben steht und die Darstellung auf dem Echo täuscht darüber hinweg, das das Bild Spaltenweise aufgebaut ist und kein Abbild des Sendekegels ist.

Das heisst dann aber auch, das z.B.beim Humminbird 160 mit Dualbeam ( 20 und 60 Grad Geber) nur noch ein kleiner Transporter und 5 Hechte versteckt werden können oder?



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## zanderheli (22. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*

hi
sorry, was ist daran logisch???????


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*

Ein normles Eagle Cuda 242 reicht da auch volkommen aus.
Habe selber dieses seit kurzen und bin bis jetzt damit voll zufrieden.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Das heisst dann aber auch, das z.B.beim Humminbird 160 mit Dualbeam ( 20 und 60 Grad Geber) nur noch ein kleiner Transporter und 5 Hechte versteckt werden können oder?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk



Das Problem: Das Gerät hat zu wenig Sendeleistung, als das er Dummheiten machen könnte um Fische zu zeigen.

Zum Thema des versteckten Transporters: Die DualBeam Technik arbeitet ein wenig anders als die Flachwassergeräte.
Die genaue Erklärung würde Bücher füllen, aber 20° / 60° ist eigentlich für die meisten Sachen ideal. Und so viele Fische könnten technisch bedingt nicht versteckt werden. Ich schätze, man sieht den einzelnen Baum oder das Fahrrad nicht. Das könnten nur die neuen digitalen Geräte.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Heuwiese (23. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*

Ich habe ein HDS 5 und bin damit zufrieden. Es ist mein erstes eigenes Sonar. Bei meinen Testversuchen war ich erstaunt über die geringe Reichweite im Radius um das Boot bei 10m Tiefe waren das maxi 2m vom Geber (83/200 kHz).
Sonst ein super Teil. Bäume, Fische und Pflanzen kein Problem wird alles gezeigt. Vorausgesetzt man kommt mit dem wie es angezeigt wird klar. Ich hoffe es gibt bald 
sid image für dieses Gerät.


----------



## drehteufel (23. September 2009)

*AW: Beratung zu Fischfinder*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Ich habe ein HDS 5 und bin damit zufrieden. Es ist mein erstes eigenes Sonar. Bei meinen Testversuchen war ich erstaunt über die geringe Reichweite im Radius um das Boot bei 10m Tiefe waren das maxi 2m vom Geber (83/200 kHz).
> Sonst ein super Teil. Bäume, Fische und Pflanzen kein Problem wird alles gezeigt. Vorausgesetzt man kommt mit dem wie es angezeigt wird klar. Ich hoffe es gibt bald
> sid image für dieses Gerät.


 
Hab' Dir doch gleich gesagt, dass Du ein Hummi mit SI nehmen sollst. Aber wer nicht hören will...ich bin jedenfalls mit meinem sehr zufrieden.


----------

